# Lost my job today...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Today was a pretty crummy day. I was told that there will be
no teaching position available for me in the fall. Two of my 
closest friends on the teaching staff were also laid off. Nine
teachers in all will be laid off from our very small district. Since 
this is my first year in the district, I am non-tenured and was cut.

I am hoping that I find another job during the summer, but with
all of the cuts being made in education, I really doubt that I will.

The only good thing is that I'll be able to spend more time with
my boys :wub: and thank God for them... I really believe that
without them I would be lost.

Thanks for listening to me vent...

Debbie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry.:grouphug:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I am SO sorry! This world seems so screwed up sometimes. Education is where we should be spending more of our money not less! I hope you find something soon and I know your pups will be a great support.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I teach, and until I got tenure (many years ago), I was always stressed out around this time of year. Things will work out for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh, Debbie. I'm so sorry.:smcry: I know this has been looming over you since we went to Westminster, not knowing if you'd be cut or not, but fearing it. This is one of these cases where your talent doesn't matter...it's a matter of budget and seniority. I know you'll be missed. I'm hoping that as a special ed teacher you'll still be able to get a spot somewhere. Any chance of tutoring in the meantime? As you said, now you'll have more time with the boys. You took such great care of Harry lately that he'd like some more, please. Good luck and hope to see you if you get into the city. :hugging:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry. I hope you have luck finding something soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So sorry this happened to you and to a teacher of all things. We need more good teachers in this world and it's a shame that they are being let go. I hope something comes around for you soon.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's such a shame for you and your coworkers. I hope things work out for you soon.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Debbie I'm glad you are able to look on the brighter side of things (spending time with the boys, etc.) Since you are a teacher, have you thought about putting in your CV with tutoring places like Sylvan Learning Center or any online services? There is a company in UK that teaches people languages over Skype. Do you speak a second language? A quick google on my part found there are many different tutoring services offered with the help of Skype. Perhaps you can start your own business? I hope this opens many doors for you. Of course, my prayers are for you to find happiness and success. God bless!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this......I read in the paper last week that the Charlotte NC School System were cutting 500 jobs in that county. It seems that to save money, it is human jobs they go for first. I hope that something comes out of this......ban together with the teachers that were layed off and start tutoring and advertise. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Debbie, I'm so sorry, I remember when I saw you at the last show we were in you were worried this would happen. I wish the best for you. I had lost my job of 30 years about 8 years ago.....it's hard, but it is do-able...I wish you all the luck you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear it. People like you are the last thing that should ever be cut, we need people like you more not less.
I wish you all the best. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so ashamed of the way we treat our teachers! How can we expect to remain a powerful country if we don't focus on education. Have you considered pirvate schools? My daughter is working for a private school. The money is less, but they do have a lot of resources for the kids.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your job. I agree with the others, tutoring, especially private tutoring might pay off.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh so sorry.  I know you had said that you faced this, but I really hoped it would not come to that. We have furloughs at the college this year and I am grateful for them since no one has to be laid off. rayer:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. It also really makes me extremely sad not only for you..but for your students because that is the one area of funding that should not be cut!!! That's the fast track for a country to not be an innovator and a forerunner...is to cut education. geez.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie, I'm so sorry, my son inlaw and my daughter have both lost their jobs also. These are scarey times. I hope you are able to find another job. HUGs


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Debbie, I am so sorry. I know what a horrible crummy feeling that is. I am losing my job on June 16. I've known for about 2 months but I still cry over it almost every day. So I'm not going to tell you it'll get better, it won't til you find a new job. 

It's a scary world we live in these days when teachers and nurses (I'm a nurse) are out of work. I hope to work Per diem for my Hospital til a position opens, I hope you find something soon.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

oh I am so very sorry to read this (hugs) I hope you find a new job very soon.

Yes, I also think that our fluffs do wonder to make us smile during the most difficult time.

Hugs
Kat


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your job. Hope you find another job soon.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I am so sorry. There are about 200 teacher layoffs here, too, statewide.  It's such a shame, as, being a teacher is one of the most noble professions. I just spoke to a friend of mine that's a head hunter, and he's claiming the job market is improving. I sure hope so. All the job losses just makes me sick.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that :grouphug: my daughter graduated from teaching college over a year ago and is still working at Starbucks with occasional tutoring etc. thrown in.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. I know how important a good teacher is for a child.  I hope you can find work again soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

debbie i am so sorry , hopefully u will be able to find something soon , it is really sad whats happening with education and how soo many teachers and students are affected by this .. i get so mad when i hear of money being used for soo many less important things and then i hear about all these cuts its sick.. i will be praying that u find something soon n yes thank god for ur boys ...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So sorry.


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh I am so sorry. I hope you find something real soon. In the meantime enjoy your special time with you babies. I know just exactly what you mean about having them in your life and making us feel better. My kids real and fur do the same for me.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you so much for all of your kind words and support.
It really means a lot to me. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this....as you know my life was turned upside down about a year and a half ago when Pete's job got downsized and I had to go back to work....it's been a LONG 18 months but Pete is finally back to work full time, in a much better situation. And I have had numerous raises, bonues and promotions. 

I didn't believe a word anyone said when they told me early on that things would get better, lol. And I still can't believe that things may actually be going our way for a change...

It's a very tough blow. We are here for you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am so sorry!! In our state they are now rehiring some of those laid off. I hope this happens for you too.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, so sorry, Deb. I know how much you enjoyed teaching. Thanks to Gov Christie. It's their loss, for sure.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this...hope you find something else soon


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for you. I know it must be heartbreaking. Arizona Law has stopped tenure. Now in Arizona you could possibly lose your job if you make too much money. Also since there is no tenure you cannot be a squeaky wheel to get unfair things changed. So if you do not agree with the principal you either keep your mouth shut or you could lose your job. Tomorrow is the last day for the kids. We start in early August.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh...so sorry to hear this! I'm sure it's very disheartening.. and probably a bit scarey! I will pray something comes up for you and who knows...maybe something even better for you!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm very sorry that this happened. I think a new door will open for you!! Hugs!


----------

